# mirror lake highway open



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

we stopped in at dicks for lunch today and the auger truck boys were also there. i asked if they went over the top and they said yes, the road is open. not officially open but you can drive over the top. said there were still layers of ice on the road in spots and to be careful. 

there ya have it fellers and fellerettes. have at it and get r done.


----------



## uintahiker (Jan 19, 2012)

WOW- now that is really early for up there! The Trial Lake Snotel has 17 inches of white stuff on the ground, but it will likely be gone by Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Double wow. That's insane.

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

What about ice conditions?


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Like a kid on Christmas! Great news! :lol:


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

Trial Lake had 7'' of "snow water equalivent 
l I gota get up there and take a look. Spring in the Uintas is one of Gods gifts.


----------



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

A buddy went up to Washington lake on Saturday. Very little open water still. This weekend should have fishable water I bet on some of the lower lakes.


----------

